# Tesla a Band...



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I'll start

Stone Temple Autopilots
100D(M)odel(X)
ReGenesis
kWh and the Sunshine Band
Falcon Wings
Paula Abdual motors
Vanilla ICEd
Lady Giga(factory)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Reel Big Batteries
Paul Oakenfolding Mirrors


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh how about ...

Frankie Goes to Freemont


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Duh


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok last one for now...

Blink-100D


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Duh


Tesla doesn't count! And neither does AC⚡DC.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

Dr Teeth and the the Electric Model 3


----------



## Mattstyle (May 12, 2017)

Vanilla no-ICE (whoops, sorry Rich, I just noticed that you already used this one)
Notorious B.E.V.
Marky Mark and the Frunky Bunch
model 3 Dog Night
S3X Pistols
Blind mELON


----------



## Cloxxki (Jun 30, 2017)

The Big Screens
Traction Junkies
Towless Landsharks
45psi
Lazy drivers
Stop Light Heroes
Dragstrip Trolls
The Cult
Modelogy
Slickstream
Charge me tender
Sparky and and Charge Plugs
Ampère over Voltaire
Catapult Carts
Nikola's disciples
Daring Leaps
Dotted Line Challengers
AI Override
Captain Cupholder


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dave Matthews Tesla


----------

